
Co-founders of conversation-commerce chatbot Kip, on future of AI assistants - alyxmxe
http://www.psfk.com/2016/02/artificial-intelligence-ai-assistants-kip-chatbot.html#541
======
larakerns
Reminds me of Dennis Mortensen's (founder of x.ai) recent article on the rise
of Vertical AIs:
[http://thesbjournal.com/1165-2/](http://thesbjournal.com/1165-2/)

